# games to play when angry



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2021)

does anyone know good games to play when you are extremely angry and want to break things


most of the newer games i play are not as good for taking out anger or pixels or other prices of non living data


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jul 19, 2021)

I'd say most LEGO games are good for this! You'd be surprised by how much fun it is to just run around as a LEGO version of the Joker and blow stuff up!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 19, 2021)

There is this game called Hatred, where you take on the role of a mass shooter/terrorist and your sole goal is to kill innocent people for...whatever reason. But it's a decent quality game and probably the best if you want to vent out your feelings.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> There is this game called Hatred, where you take on the role of a mass shooter/terrorist and your sole goal is to kill innocent people for...whatever reason. But it's a decent quality game and probably the best if you want to vent out your feelings.


that one is only 6$ i will probably try it


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 19, 2021)

I used to use the Smackdown wrestling games. I'd create a wrestler of whoever (or sometimes whatever) was irking me, and then smash them with chairs, throw them through tables, etc. Good fun lol


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 19, 2021)

I only ever play Half-life 2 so I play Half-life 2 when I'm angry.

Actually, I do play Team Fortress 2, but fucking Snipers make me angry so it doesn't help when I'm already pissed off.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2021)

When I had those days I would just crank my emo/loud music and... Mostly cry it out. Didn't have a whole lot of selection for games back then.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello Kitty Online is always a fun game to play when angry. All the cutesy stuff make your anger quickly disappear, your frown turning into a smile and then a stupid grin and squee.


----------



## Hogo (Jul 20, 2021)

Whatever happened to playing some metal music while smashing empty bottles of beer/whatever against a wall in a city alleyway during the middle of the night?

Or some good old GTA where you go on a violent rampage and get to 4 stars when the helicopter finally gets you.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 7, 2021)

Jackbox via twitch for a good laugh, especially 4 with monster seeking monster and fibbage 3.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> does anyone know good games to play when you are extremely angry and want to break things
> 
> 
> most of the newer games i play are not as good for taking out anger or pixels or other prices of non living data



The later DOOM series...high action, pulse-pounding soundtrack, violence and gore but you still need strategy to win, etc. Great game to get stress out. 

Another one Just Cause 4...if you just want to overpowerdly destroy an entire island one piece at a time, one car/person at a time, in wildly creative open-world ways.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 8, 2021)

Warframe. Just gotta select a proper mission and weapons and then I can have waves upon waves of enemies just _melt_ before me.


----------



## Shyy (Dec 9, 2021)

"Beat the training pell"... good, solid physical exertion... doesn't care how hard you beat on it... except when using live steel...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2021)

Unfortunately my preferred choices for angry gaming - "Thrill of the Fight" and "Karnage Chronicles" - require a bit more of a setup, being VR games.

It's actually nearly impossible for me to game properly when angry at all, so the physical exertion games above are a compromise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2021)

I just load up a bullet hell shooter. High scoring is therapeutic.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 11, 2021)

Depends a bit, some people want to go around and cause havoc. Personally when I am in a sour mood I need to take a minute to just disconnect and then sit down and play something super relaxing like Stardew Valley.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 30, 2021)

Animal Crossing?


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 30, 2021)

*Bulletstorm*


----------

